# DragonQuest VIII



## Jives (Apr 18, 2006)

This could be the best RPG I've ever played and I've played them all since the days of "Adventure" on the Atari 2600 and "Legend of Zelda" on the NES.

Gorgeous cell-shaded graphics, intuitive menus, great old-school gameplay, wonderful storyline and by far the biggest and most incredible world to explore you ever saw.

I was walking down by the beach last night, and I saw an arch of rock.  I was miles off the beaten path of the game at the time, just wandering around.  As I stood there, ankle deep in the water, admiring the awesome water effects, the sun began to go down through the archway.

The sky darkened slowly from orange to red, then to black and the stars came out.

Absolutely beautiful.  That's what this game is like.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 19, 2006)

*That is excellent news!

I had just heard about this game when they give it out as a prize along with a new PS2 yesterday on Radio 2. 
Of course I have to get it.*


----------

